# Sheepshead



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Anyone ever fish for them? If so any pointers you would like to give.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Shrimp (live or dead) Carolina rigged works prett well with a light weight. Watch the teeth... And good luck cleaning them if you
Are keeping them, great tasting fish but a reel pain in the a$$ to clean!


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

So do I need to focus on finding pylons or rocks?.....Never caught one in the surf.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sheepshead are one of my favorite fish to catch. Theo biggest thing you need to learn is there spawning when there moving from the bays out to the gulf.my favorite time to start fishing for them is Jan Feb. Theres nothing better than catching a cooler full 15 per person ! Yes they are a bit difficult to clean but they sure eat good. They eat crustiaons so rocks,jettys,bridge pilings .small strong hook they will cut your hook. Use 12 to 20lb test I use 30lb leader . Fresh shrimp cut to small pieces or a fidler crab. Hope this helps good luck


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys....any of you know some places by land you can fish other than the surf and the jetties in okaloosa/destin area?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Right now really isn't the best time but the Destin bridge will have them if you are able to rent a kayak. The east jetty will also have them.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Agree with above pilons are magnets for the sheeps. I have seen them around jetties and wrecks as well.


----------

